# Miracle Detail present a Jaguar XF, correction with Rupes Bigfoot System, over100pics



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Another Jag, but this time a slightly smaller one, a XF in metallic green
paintwork correction all carried out using the Rupes Bigfoot System, LHR15, LHR75 and Rupes green pad with Zephir compound, and finished with Rupes white pad and Diamond gloss.

Paintwork and wheels protected with Gtechniq EXO, glass with Gtechniq G1 glass coating.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

incredible turn around


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good. Did you do any videos?

Which snap on compressor have you got?


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Stunning result. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

What are the vibrations like? 
Id worry about RSI using something dual action regulary.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work paint was is awesome.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

How did you go about getting the scratches from the gloss blacks on the door? Have these been factory painted or is it just glossed black plastic?


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

amazing work as always paul


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed paul


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Paul, looks good in that green colour.

Kev


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> What are the vibrations like?
> Id worry about RSI using something dual action regulary.


No vibrations with the bigfoot, not even with the 21mm orbit one.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Kickasskev said:


> How did you go about getting the scratches from the gloss blacks on the door? Have these been factory painted or is it just glossed black plastic?


Rupes LHR75, they are black plastic, the Bigfoot makes mince meat of plastics and in no time at all. No swirls or buffer marks, just pure perfection.










Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Great stuff, so this Rupes is your weapon of choice all the time Paul?


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

what polishes were used for the plastics?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..nice work.outstanding gloss..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Paul. I love the Rupes system, I know a few who don't as well. I took a 110v big foot kit to the US for my pal in Dallas and he loves it for correcting. He still finishes like I do with a rotary but for correction work there is nothing to touch it.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work as always Paul


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

great work paul! 

whats so good about the rupes system? 
i've been reading about rupes bigfoot alot because i want to buy one whats is like on curves, like the jag bonnet have a few different shapes above the light whats it like tackling them, all the videos ive seen about it are on flat panels! 

thanks 
Dan


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

drive that straight into a glass case. too clean to drive!
great job :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

GJM said:


> Great stuff, so this Rupes is your weapon of choice all the time Paul?


Yes, most definitely!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

daniellll.bee said:


> great work paul!
> 
> whats so good about the rupes system?
> i've been reading about rupes bigfoot alot because i want to buy one whats is like on curves, like the jag bonnet have a few different shapes above the light whats it like tackling them, all the videos ive seen about it are on flat panels!
> ...


Its no problem on curves, its far easier to correct curves and even edges with a Bigfoot.

What's so good about the Rupes system, well just about everything, pads are awesome, love the compounds, specially Zaphir and Diamond gloss, all three machines - LHR21, LHR15, and LHR 75 all work perfectly and I honestly can't find a fault with the whole system after 3+ months of constant use everyday.
Corrects quicker and smoother than a rotary or any other machine on the market, no buffers marks at all! Less heat, perfect correction everytime, no more breaking your wrist or/and back correcting all day, this system does it in half the time!!

This system is the future, I tried to hate it 3 months ago, but just fell in love with it, no more headaches and easy correction with perfect results on any type of paint. Corrects black plastic beautifully and front and rear lights, and polishes windows lovely as well.

Definitely made paintwork correction much more fun with the Rupes System. Nothings a problem now and super easy.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Miracle Detail said:


> Its no problem on curves, its far easier to correct curves and even edges with a Bigfoot.
> 
> What's so good about the Rupes system, well just about everything, pads are awesome, love the compounds, specially Zaphir and Diamond gloss, all three machines - LHR21, LHR15, and LHR 75 all work perfectly and I honestly can't find a fault with the whole system after 3+ months of constant use everyday.
> Corrects quicker and smoother than a rotary or any other machine on the market, no buffers marks at all! Less heat, perfect correction everytime, no more breaking your wrist or/and back correcting all day, this system does it in half the time!!
> ...


Thanks! Think I'll get one! Saving starts now!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

What is the price of this kit and is it readily available, also are the compounds easy to purchase.

3 machines is a big outlay, which one would be the preferred choice is just buying one


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> Its no problem on curves, its far easier to correct curves and even edges with a Bigfoot.
> 
> What's so good about the Rupes system, well just about everything, pads are awesome, love the compounds, specially Zaphir and Diamond gloss, all three machines - LHR21, LHR15, and LHR 75 all work perfectly and I honestly can't find a fault with the whole system after 3+ months of constant use everyday.
> Corrects quicker and smoother than a rotary or any other machine on the market, no buffers marks at all! Less heat, perfect correction everytime, no more breaking your wrist or/and back correcting all day, *this system does it in half the time!!*
> ...


You don't like it much then? 

Steady though, you'll be having to do it 1/2 price if it's that quick and easy :lol:

Stunning job though, the car looks incredible!!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work on the Jag Paul! reflection pics are awesome!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

that colour looks so much better nicely detailed and buffed up

daz


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing work as always Paul, might have to come see you for some training in the future :thumb:


----------

